# Keto, T3 and not losing weight!



## Mr Brown

What the hell bro ?

Okay so past 3 weeks I've been Keto'ing with a carb day once a week. I had a solid 10lbs drop initially but since then I've sat between carb up weight and my lowest weight over the last 3 weeks.

Went from 210 to 200lbs carb up to 207 back down to 201 carb up to 205 and I weighed 200.8lbs this morning. I expected it to be going down a lot more so I must be doing something wrong.

Possible problems - I love Pepsi max and 7up free.

Coffee? 2/3 cups a day.

I'm looking for some advise. Here's today's food. Extras for tea were green salad and a little Caesar dressing.

I've got metformin which I try and remember to take before each meal. Should I time this half hour before a meal? I tend to take it a few mins before.

T3 75mcg in the am and another 25mcg in the afternoon.

Gutted I thought the weight would fall off!


----------



## ZyZee_2012

Mr Brown said:


> Went from 210 to 200lbs carb up to 207 back down to 201 carb up to 205 and I weighed 200.8lbs this morning. I expected it to be going down a lot more so I must be doing something wrong.


Here you say

Started @ *210*

Went down to 200lb before carb up

Carb up to *207*

Keto to 201

Carb up to *205*

Keto to 200

---

Well I think the weight loss actual you take when you are not depleted, i.e; your weight loss has gone from 210, to 207, to 205.

I might be wrong, but I would assume your next carb up would leave you around 203 area? *based on past 3 week results approx.

Try keeping the carb up clean, or clean*er*? Also try the carb up for the evening only or say 3pm onwards see if that has any effect. Its more probably to do with whats in the carb ups, what are you eating?

Anything too much eaten on the carb ups will take 3 days for you to 'burn it off' then the next 2 days are burning fat, then carb up and repeat... so if too much carbs are loaded its going to be just burning all 5 days after the carb up and leave you @ maintenance with net 0 loss/gain.


----------



## Mr Brown

Bashman said:


> What were you expecting in just 3 weeks?


By other peoples results, more rapid weight loss. Maybe I'm being too optimistic


----------



## Mr Brown

J4Y_2012 said:


> Try keeping the carb up clean, or clean*er*? Also try the carb up for the evening only or say 3pm onwards see if that has any effect. Its more probably to do with whats in the carb ups, what are you eating?


Last Friday was my carb day. From 1pm on wards I started eating crap which may be at fault here.

Burger king meal

3 bars of chocolate

Haribo

Packet of crisps

Green Thai curry with rice and loads of Thai crackers

A pint of shandy ( not a hand )

Metformin at the end of the last meal

Too much? I do love a binge ????


----------



## Tassotti

Mr Brown said:


> Last Friday was my carb day. From 1pm on wards I started eating crap which may be at fault here.
> 
> Burger king meal
> 
> 3 bars of chocolate
> 
> Haribo
> 
> Packet of crisps
> 
> Green Thai curry with rice and loads of Thai crackers
> 
> A pint of shandy ( not a hand )
> 
> Metformin at the end of the last meal
> 
> Too much? I do love a binge ????


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't carb up


----------



## Superhorse

thats not a carb up, that's a pig out

mixing all those carbs with all those sat fats won't be helping plus how often are you carbing up? what's your current bf? it may be more appropriate to do carb up once every 2 weeks rather than say every week.


----------



## Mr Brown

Sad face. Okay what would be a more appropriate carb up? I'll leave it another week until my next one


----------



## Mr Brown

Superhorse said:


> thats not a carb up, that's a pig out
> 
> mixing all those carbs with all those sat fats won't be helping plus how often are you carbing up? - one day a week
> 
> what's your current bf? 22%
> 
> it may be more appropriate to do carb up once every 2 weeks rather than say every week.


----------



## JimmyBe

> Burger king meal
> 
> 3 bars of chocolate
> 
> Haribo
> 
> Packet of crisps
> 
> Green Thai curry with rice and loads of Thai crackers
> 
> A pint of shandy ( not a hand )


I've had more than that before on my carb ups and still lost good weight.


----------



## MXD

You've lost 2lb a week each week.

What's the problem.


----------



## Mr Brown

Okay from a general stand point 300-400 carbs that aren't made up from chocolate seems the way to go : )

Cereal / oats with protein, bread, pasta etc seems to be my best bet. I may still go for a carb up end of this week for my own sanity but make it a lot cleaner than my previous attempts. Will report back


----------



## Mr Brown

MXD said:


> You've lost 2lb a week each week.
> 
> What's the problem.


Dunno? I thought my progress was crap so far but maybe I'm expecting too much too soon. I thought with Keto and T3 it'd come off a lot quicker?


----------



## Mr Brown

JimmyBe said:


> I've had more than that before on my carb ups and still lost good weight.


Yeah seems everyone's different I guess :S I'll try a cleaner method and go from there. Ive got a lot of belly fat and love handleage to shift. I was hoping I could binge for half a day once a week.


----------



## bicurl

You need to stick to sugary carbs IMO... The aim is to replace lost Glycogen stores in the muscle.

Eating all those Starchy carbs as well as sat fats will do you no good.


----------



## bicurl

have you research the fundamentals of Keto?

Your fat + protein ratios need to be spot on mate in relation to your body weight.

Try adding more olive oil to meals to up the fats.

Fibre rich green veg too with most meals.

I have done the Keto before and I ignored mass weight loss and used the mirror to gauge progress especially if you are still banging the weights.


----------



## Mr Brown

Yeah I don't tend to log my salad green veg on my fitness pal but aside from break I'm having spinach and green beans with lunch and tea. I use my fitness pal to keep my portions size and cals on side otherwise I tend to over cook it.

Okay so sugary carbs are back on the table?

Yeah I've read a fair bit over the years. Only tried the diet once before about 4 years and failed big time. I guess I'll keep cracking on. Goal weight is 185 lbs but more like 175-180 to give me room to reintroduce carbs.

Cheers for everyone's input so far


----------



## JimmyBe

just out of interesting are you running the T3 without AAS?

im planning on trying to go 2 weeks without a carb up and see what results i get! currently running t3 aas and clen


----------



## Mr Brown

Mild PH with it and still weight training so hopefully preserving what little muscle I have


----------



## Irish Beast

I find T3s are more effective taken sublingually (dissolved under tongue)


----------



## Sharpiedj

On your carb day try having all the 300g carbs within a 1 hour window


----------



## Sharpiedj

Dont forget on that day still eat your eggs, do your cardio, have your protein, fats etc but stick to a 1 hour carb window where you smash 300g carbs


----------



## C.Hill

The first initial 10lb weightloss will be glycogen and water.

As said above that's a terrible carb up lol

What ph you running and at what dose and length of time?

And 116g protein a day?? Seems too little to me mate?


----------



## dtlv

2lbs a week is decent degree of weight loss. Is not all going to be fat, some of it will lean mass (inc fluid and glycogen), but average 2lbs per week perfectly respectable and actually pretty good.

The carb up as already said does looks more like a carb binge, but other than cleaning that up just be patient. Keto isn't a magic formula, it still takes time to lose weight just like higher carb calorie restriction diets (it just works by a different set of physiological processes).


----------



## Ash78

Don't carb up the whole day. Half day carb up will be enough.

Personally, I stick to higher GI carbs at the start and keep fat low so glucose breakdown/absorption isn't slowed. I also stick to Whey as my protein source at the start of a carb up for the same reason.

After a few weeks I'll usually chuck this out of the window for a carb up or two and eat what I want, just to help psycologically.


----------



## Wevans2303

This is why I don't like ketogenic diets, you initially drop all of your water weight and then you're back to regular weight loss extremely similar to a typical diet, also I find strength drop off above 5 reps is extremely fast.

Dude if you're using cutting drugs get some carbs in you.


----------



## Mr Brown

Epi 30mg and some old methoxy trn @ 6mg ( i found some old bits )

3 weeks.

I hear the adding lmb and losing body fat but I don't see that in the mirror.

@ C Hill - I didn't think protein mattered as much as Keto was more about the fats? I'm sure Hacksii used to say keep your fats higher med protein and avoid carbs.


----------



## Mr Brown

simmonds87 said:


> Also, could use Metformin to get back into Keto quicker after a carb up.


Do you think I should use before my carb up or after ? I'm not really looking for a insulin spike am I with the carb up ? Just refuel the glycogen stores.


----------



## Guest

Are you having a carb up every week?the more weight you have to loose the longer you need to wait for the carb up,a little weight carb up last meal every sunday, a lot of weight leave it at least 2 weeks before thinking of a carb up.

when you carb up you must not eat too many if any fat at all because you are looking at consuming clean carbs.

i usually eat 2 brown toast and a protien shake for breakfast,pasta or jacket potato for lunch,fruit in the afternoon then a lushus cooked dinner for tea.(the cooked dinner every sunday is heaven!)


----------



## Mr Brown

Thanks for the input gents! Much appreciated and reps given.

Seb- yep 1 day a

Week currently although last weeks binge was more of a half day thing but as I've now been told was not the right move : )

I think a cleaner carb up is now on the cards and I'll make sure I use metformin throughout to control any spikes. I'm going to clean carb up this Sunday and see how I get on!

I woke up at 199.4 this morning ( I weigh daily. I know it's wrong but just a bad habit I got into)

So weight is still going in the right direction. I'll keep plugging away and update progress here.


----------



## Mr Brown

Weight was 198.6 this morning so still going in the right direction. Sticky to around 2000 cals a day


----------



## Mr Brown

Carb up to 202.8lbs I ate better but sort of over did it again. ( when will I learn )


----------



## mark22

Carb up at dinner time then you dont got all day to eat. I been there!


----------



## ausbuilt

Dan Duchaine Keto Carb Up 48 hour.pdf

carb up for 24 hours only.. follow the simple carbs early, starches later, and always keep fats at 5% or under...

I found that if i did the 48 hours dan recommended, it took me to wed/thurs to start loosing weight again.. no good

But, doing the first 24 hours only, was perfect.


----------



## Mr Brown

There was no green Thai curry or BK meals this time. Mainly protein shakes and cereal. I had a couple of pancakes as I wanted to do shrove Sunday on my carb up which was te naughty bit. Woke up 200lbs this morning so I'm still going in the right direction.


----------



## Mr Brown

ausbuilt said:


> View attachment 75840
> 
> 
> carb up for 24 hours only.. follow the simple carbs early, starches later, and always keep fats at 5% or under...
> 
> I found that if i did the 48 hours dan recommended, it took me to wed/thurs to start loosing weight again.. no good
> 
> But, doing the first 24 hours only, was perfect.


Cheers Aus. Yeah I kept the above to 12 hours really and had metformin in the am and evening after the pancakes (I know)

On a side note- does anyone get sides off metformin? I've had a couple of moments where I'm not kidding you I am literally pishing out of my backside (sorry for the

Graphics) doesn't bother me but you do have to be careful letting rip!


----------



## Mr Brown

It's not a terrible side TBF as before I was taking it properly Keto was blocking me right up so saves me substituting fibre I guess.


----------



## Mr Brown

I've got a weekend away with the wife this weekend. Hotel Sat and Sunday do going to have to do my best Saturday to keep the carbs out and then not go too mad on the Sunday. Any tips other than don't binge? Extra cardio? If I'm eating more carbs than I really should be? Don't want to balls my progress up now.

EDIT - seems from a little reading there are people doing 24-48 carb ups so I'll work out extra hard this week and go for no more than 36 hrs on the carb up and make sure I'm still strict on carbs instead of

Going all out.


----------



## Mr Brown

Yeah Im learning to realise that now. I've ordered some more T3 and clen as I'm out of T3 now and want to continue it for another 4 weeks. Weights I've switched to 5x5 routine. The fewer reps and higher weight is much better. I was getting gassed doing 10 rep ranges by the 3rd set


----------



## Mr Brown

Hmm weightloss has slowed a little. I'm at 198.2lbs this morning. I know u should try an ignore the scales but it's in my brain. My fat flabby midsection is definitely starting to change shape. No sign of an an yet but as my goal weight is 185 I've got a way to go yet. I went for a 2.5k jog and a 2.5k walk back last night. Jogging is tough on the old energy levels but just going to do as much as poss. I need to switch up my breakfasts too! Damn I'm bored.


----------



## Dorian Gray

Dont mean to hijack thread mate but, it seems your losing about 2lbs a week, which is good!

And it seems like this keto business is actually quite hard going without the carbs etc.

But....well when i have my regular diet nailed i am losing 2lbs a week without fail on a cut and have the benefit of having carbs each day? So what is the point!? Not being smart mate serious question.

For my own sanity i would rather follow a normal diet of 40/40/20 in a caloric defecit than go through the hassle of no carbs.

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## dtlv

RelaxTheBody said:


> Dont mean to hijack thread mate but, it seems your losing about 2lbs a week, which is good!
> 
> And it seems like this keto business is actually quite hard going without the carbs etc.
> 
> But....well when i have my regular diet nailed i am losing 2lbs a week without fail on a cut and have the benefit of having carbs each day? So what is the point!? Not being smart mate serious question.
> 
> For my own sanity i would rather follow a normal diet of 40/40/20 in a caloric defecit than go through the hassle of no carbs.
> 
> Whats your thoughts?


Not everyone benefits from keto - there are quite definitely two broadly different groups of people, those who have issues with insulin sensitivity and adipose cells that absorb glucose readily, and the other group of people who absorb fatty acids more readily than glucose.

The physiology is interesting when you look at how differences in the individual genes work, but at the end of the day the details aren't too important practically - is more about simply finding what works for you.


----------



## Mr Brown

RelaxTheBody said:


> Dont mean to hijack thread mate but, it seems your losing about 2lbs a week, which is good!
> 
> And it seems like this keto business is actually quite hard going without the carbs etc.
> 
> But....well when i have my regular diet nailed i am losing 2lbs a week without fail on a cut and have the benefit of having carbs each day? So what is the point!? Not being smart mate serious question.
> 
> For my own sanity i would rather follow a normal diet of 40/40/20 in a caloric defecit than go through the hassle of no carbs.
> 
> Whats your thoughts?


Hi mate

This is the second go at Keto for me and the first time I made a right mess of it. I'm an ex fatty whos never seen an ab in my life and have binge tendencies. I've previously dieted with carbs and cardio and had good results but I guess right now at this time im in the right place to give this a try. I'm finding it easier than my previous diets as I never feel hungry from being full on the fats. I'm the lightest I've been in about 5 years. Only by 2lbs but I'll take it! Seems there's a big divide of people surrounding keto and I'm certainly not trying to wave a keto boner about . I just want to get as lean as possible without then bingeing it back on again. I find the hunger feeling of normal diets has really thrown me previously


----------



## Mr Brown

Oh and I genuinely think I

Carb sensitive! No BS I believe it! There's guys on here who can diet on 300g carbs a day! No chance for me


----------



## L00NEY

RelaxTheBody said:


> Dont mean to hijack thread mate but, it seems your losing about 2lbs a week, which is good!
> 
> And it seems like this keto business is actually quite hard going without the carbs etc.
> 
> But....well when i have my regular diet nailed i am losing 2lbs a week without fail on a cut and have the benefit of having carbs each day? So what is the point!? Not being smart mate serious question.
> 
> For my own sanity i would rather follow a normal diet of 40/40/20 in a caloric defecit than go through the hassle of no carbs.
> 
> Whats your thoughts?


totally agree, not saying keto doesnt work but i like my carbs and keeping simple in the sense of cal deficit of 500 per day and do 500 cal per day of cardio = 7000cals burned = 2lbs of fat burned per week (well in thoery)


----------



## big_jim_87

J4Y_2012 said:


> Here you say
> 
> Started @ *210*
> 
> Went down to 200lb before carb up
> 
> Carb up to *207*
> 
> Keto to 201
> 
> Carb up to *205*
> 
> Keto to 200
> 
> ---
> 
> Well I think the weight loss actual you take when you are not depleted, i.e; your weight loss has gone from 210, to 207, to 205.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I would assume your next carb up would leave you around 203 area? *based on past 3 week results approx.
> 
> Try keeping the carb up clean, or clean*er*? Also try the carb up for the evening only or say 3pm onwards see if that has any effect. Its more probably to do with whats in the carb ups, what are you eating?
> 
> Anything too much eaten on the carb ups will take 3 days for you to 'burn it off' then the next 2 days are burning fat, then carb up and repeat... so if too much carbs are loaded its going to be just burning all 5 days after the carb up and leave you @ maintenance with net 0 loss/gain.


No you should always take depleted am weight my cheat is Sunday and I weigh in mid week to see if I'm on track but only weight I count is Sunday am as this is the most depleted i Will be.

My cheats Will vary so in that case so Will the amount of Glycogen, sodium and water stored... There for weight added Will change each week.

The soft drinks should be fine but I have read that the sweetener in them if you take in large amounts the body Will react to like sugar... This maybe bolox but I'm sure iv read this...

How much cv are you doing?

If you can't love weight id say lower total Cals. If this dnt work up cv and if that dnt work save up for lypo lol


----------



## ZyZee_2012

big_jim_87 said:


> No you should always take depleted am weight


So he has gone from 210 starting to 200 to 201 and then to 200? So net loss of 0 fat?


----------



## Mr Brown

I really messed up this weekend. Lost focus and fell off the wagon for 4 straight days. So annoyed at myself for wrecking my progress but I'm back In the game today and can only write it off and carry on. I've got a terrific ability to sabotage my hard work. I get so tired of the constant roller coaster ride I put myself on. Hey a least this can form a guide of what not to do!


----------



## rectus

How are you getting on? I am stuck myself 6 weeks in and I am using scales and a body fat monitor to see if the weight is due to muscle gain but it seems I am at a standstill.

I read previously in this thread about Metformin, how does that get you into keto faster? My cheat meal is pretty mad but I have it as the last meal of every Sunday and it involves chips, bread, doughnut, Coke, pick & mix.


----------



## ausbuilt

rectus said:


> How are you getting on? I am stuck myself 6 weeks in and I am using scales and a body fat monitor to see if the weight is due to muscle gain but it seems I am at a standstill.
> 
> I read previously in this thread about Metformin, how does that get you into keto faster? My cheat meal is pretty mad but I have it as the last meal of every Sunday and it involves chips, bread, doughnut, Coke, pick & mix.


metformin makes your body more sensitive to 'slin, so less is released, and less fat storage as a result. It also makes the 'slin more efficient, and more glucose is removed from the blood stream, and hence you go from carbolysis through to gluconeogenesis quicker, and hence keto; doing this means you can get into keto in 1-2 days.

However, if you take 2-3iu of novorapid every 4 hours, with no carbs, you get into keto in 12 hours..


----------



## rectus

ausbuilt said:


> metformin makes your body more sensitive to 'slin, so less is released, and less fat storage as a result. It also makes the 'slin more efficient, and more glucose is removed from the blood stream, and hence you go from carbolysis through to gluconeogenesis quicker, and hence keto; doing this means you can get into keto in 1-2 days.
> 
> However, if you take 2-3iu of novorapid every 4 hours, with no carbs, you get into keto in 12 hours..


That's interesting. Is this stuff legal to buy or will I need to speak to "my guy?" Thanks.

I'm adding EVOO to my protein shakes now so I have more fat in my diet, hopefully that will help. If it doesn't I am going to go mental and stack T3/DNP/Clen/ECA because there is no way I can carry on being a fat bastard for the rest of my life!


----------



## rectus

Hey @ausbuilt, do you have any good links for me to read on Metformin? Nothing too intellectual mind.

Thinking of ECA + Metformin to accelerate my keto fat loss.


----------



## ausbuilt

rectus said:


> That's interesting. Is this stuff legal to buy or will I need to speak to "my guy?" Thanks.
> 
> I'm adding EVOO to my protein shakes now so I have more fat in my diet, hopefully that will help. If it doesn't I am going to go mental and stack T3/DNP/Clen/ECA because there is no way I can carry on being a fat bastard for the rest of my life!


its not a steroid/class C, but it is prescription only in the UK. You can order it from:

http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/Diabetes_orderby_0_page_1_c_9.html

both APO and Arrow are good N.Z based generics brands



rectus said:


> Hey @ausbuilt, do you have any good links for me to read on Metformin? Nothing too intellectual mind.
> 
> Thinking of ECA + Metformin to accelerate my keto fat loss.


Metformin gets you into keto quicker, so you have more fat burning days before your carb up. You may have heard of Lyle McDonald, but he was the research assitant for the guru, Dan Duchaine.

Most of what i learned about keto etc came from Dan's books/articles, which you can still get here:

http://qfac.com/bodyopus-book-daniel-duchaine

he covers ECA use, T3, met etc.


----------



## rectus

Good info as per usual Aus, thank you.


----------



## Dezw

I tried keto and it really didn't work for me.

What works better for me is a high protein/fat and sensible carbage diet, if I want to gain I increase everything, but to cut just cut out some carbs and have a moderate amount, as long as your overall kcal is low enough you will lose fat.


----------

